# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Microsoft объявил «Партнера года» в Беларуси - им стала компания SQUALIO

## Labs

_Компания Microsoft объявила финалистов и победителей ежегодного международного конкурса «Партнер года Microsoft». В этом году почетный титул получили компании из разных стран, которые представили блестящие инновации, созданные на базе технологий Microsoft. _ 


Номинантами конкурса «Партнер года Microsoft 2017» стали 2 800 организаций. В этом году компания Microsoft объявила партнерами года компании из 115 стран, участвующих в 34 номинациях, в которых учитывались достижения в сфере облачных технологий, работа в государственном секторе и участие в благотворительной деятельности. Партнером года в Беларуси стала компания SQUALIO – эксперт в области лицензирования программного обеспечения и предоставления ИТ-услуг по управлению программными активами, информационной безопасности и внедрению облачных технологий. 


«Финалисты и победители конкурса «Партнер года Microsoft 2017» представили жюри ценные, функциональные инновационные решения, которые, безусловно, принесут людям огромную пользу: повысят эффективность труда, упростят и автоматизируют рабочие процессы. Мы с гордостью объявляем ТОП наших партнеров и с уверенностью утверждаем – инновации, которые они продемонстрировали, помогут решить ряд сложных задач, стоящих перед бизнесом», - комментирует Рон Хаддлстон (Ron Huddleston), вице-президент и управляющий партнер корпорации Microsoft.


«Партнер года» в Беларуси – это результат более 7 лет интенсивной работы, 3 года из них в качестве ключевого партнера Microsoft – LSP (Microsoft Licensing Solutions Provider). В активе компании SQUALIO – несколько десятков успешных проектов разного уровня сложности, выполненных на основе технологий Microsoft для заказчиков из различных сфер деятельности. Среди реализованных проектов – проект с крупнейшим ритейлером Беларуси – компанией «Евроопт», который может служить примером для всей ритейл индустрии не только Беларуси, но и других стран СНГ. 


«Мы очень рады быть первой компанией в Беларуси, которая получила награду «Партнер года Microsoft». Более того, в 2017 году группа компаний SQUALIO также получила эту награду в Латвии и Литве. Впервые в Европе одна компания получила почетное звание сразу в трех странах своего присутствия одновременно. Это великолепное достижение!» - отметил Сергей Шарков, директор компании SQUALIO Belarus.

----------

